

Deanonymization Made Simple - r721
http://antukh.com/blog/2015/08/22/dark-appsec/

======
zer0defex
Love stories like these. On one hand, I'm inclined to say lazy humans are
always the worst security vulnerability. On the other, of the 2% specified, I
wonder if even 1% of those identified actually mirrored this "vulnerability"
as another means of camouflage. If so, those are the real players.

